# Chequamegon Crazed Ride weekend invitation.



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

On the weekend of June 9-10th we’re heading to Cable WI for a Chequamegon Crazy Ride weekend. Maybe you’d like join us?? We’ll camp in the NFS campground on Namakagon lake located just east of Cable and bring along food, assorted beverages and shower equipment for the weekend. It’s a rustic CG and you are free to use our shower setup.. We’ll cancel on Friday if the chance of rain exceeds 50% over the weekend. This is not a private party and kids, dogs and anyone you’d like to invite along is welcome. We’ll arrive Friday evening and do a longish ride Saturday. Then a short one Sunday am before heading back. 

Hope we see you there!!!!


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*weekend ride photos posted!*

We had some purely wonderful rides and camping near Cable WI on the CAMBA trails this weekend. OK it was a tad hot which got us off the trails early in the afternoon. Still these are our favorite get-away trails within a few hours drive from our home. More photos can be seen on the adventure dogs blog, in fact its mostly photo's because she doesn't speak  Hope you like them!

The Trail Mutt Reports


----------

